# Lumen Requirements in Hotel



## GRElectricLLC (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm looking at a job for a hotel, upgrading the lighting in their hallways. What is the requirement of Lumens per square foot ? Any help would be great.

thanks,
:confused1:


----------

